# What do I need to Break the Record SPL???



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I have done a blow thru on my ranger and I need a Ideah, not just any the best Ideah to break the record in Modex 2-3 speaker type amplifier type..I need to get something together by March (Daytona) I want to be a record holder...Bassheads..Unite !!!!!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

MX2-3 are pretty competitive - good luck.

By blow through do you mean full cut through or just at the bottom ?


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Just at the bottom...here are some pictures of the curent enclosure wich is at a 149.8...only 1700 watts stock battery and alt..I havn't upgraded the big 3 yet but I have a pair of 16volt Kinetik's on the way...Thanks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

buy some speakers like these and it might help

YouTube - SS Audio's LMS 18's Playing Throw It Up Screwed


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Experience is the best ingredient, there's a lot of science to getting that loud but a lot of theory too. Basically make sound starting choices, then make minor changes and meter each change. A lot of trial and error will usually make up for lack of applied science. There's no one single recipe for getting those kind of numbers, different equipment and different vehicles, not to mention different goals, are treated differently.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jrlozano said:


> I have done a blow thru on my ranger and I need a Ideah, not just any the best Ideah to break the record in Modex 2-3 speaker type amplifier type..I need to get something together by March (Daytona) I want to be a record holder...Bassheads..Unite !!!!!


Have you takin your banker to lunch ?

This is a must


----------



## kjkrauth (Oct 26, 2009)

Win the lottery. And then call Bob at american bass. Really i think his stuff is the best value out there for SPL, if only he would retire his logo


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

which record are you trying to beat? stock, prostock, modified, super mod, are you trying to stay in a certain class?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Might be = Modex 2-3


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

WHy not post PRECISE limitations/restrictions of your chosen class.

Building and re-building and rebuilding and testing and rebuilding > dumping loads of money at the "best" gear. Your install will be 80% of this.


----------



## Gary F. (Nov 23, 2009)

You will need to do a 163+ at the headrest.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

at least 10 more batteries @ 200 each 

1 16 volt charger @ $250 

a couple hundred feet of 1/0 wire @ 4$ a foot

at least 2 big ass woofers @ $700 each

25' of 8 awg per sub @ $1 a foot

50-80kw @ $9000 roughly proly more like 12000$

a podium deck @ $150 -300

vibraflex @ $5000 a pallet from europe

a mig welder @ 300

a couple hundred feet or square tube steel @ a $200-500

5-10 shets of birch @ $50 each

10-20 gallons of resin $50 a gallon

couple hundred paint brushes @ $.50 each

5 gallons of body filler @ $25 a gallon


tools??? what do you have ?

wood working : table saw, circular saw, router, jasper jig, measuring devices

electrical: 4 multimeter(minimum) 1 for ac current ac voltage 
dc current dc voltage an o scope and one 1 termlab @ $700

welding hood?

1 computer well you posted this so you have one

1 astro van in decent shape $ 5000


so $50K roughly

and now you need a year of testing to make it work

hope you dont blow an amp or woofer or need any toolsi sure you will blow a woofer so add 200 for a recone everytime

and fixing amps that size will cost minimum 300$ ever seen how many mosfets are inside of a 10-15kw amp?

if you want to hold that record you need to be a paid member another couple $

tow vehicle + trailer cuz its to heavy to drive $5-15k


do sq its cheaper and more fun at least you can listen to it when you are done play something other than 63hz


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

rexxxlo said:


> at least 10 more batteries @ 200 each
> 
> 1 16 volt charger @ $250
> 
> ...


Best post ever!


----------



## Gary F. (Nov 23, 2009)

Knowledge.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Buy Steve Cook's Astro and take a couple woofers out.


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

Whats the score to beat, and what's the class limitations?


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Buy Steve Cook's Astro and take a couple woofers out.


this is proly the only other option seriously you aint gonna work your way in to that spot your gonna need to buy it


----------



## sadistic (May 22, 2009)

how about it not going to happen in a ranger with a blow threw to easily. i got a extended cab ranger running two jbl power p1022 at 900rms of a sony xplod amp i hit a 141.5 on a term lab. which i did not get a print out for i only got one for 140 db's. but any ways if you had a astro or a explorer i could help with the project. it would be best to do a t- line / wall combination, t line's are huge and you just mount them to a wall behind the b pillar etc.. of a explorer. walls shrinks the air space to make it easy to make turbulent air so you get a higher spl level. problem you mite have with the blow threw is air leaks etc...and having to reinforce the bead of the truck so it will play louder along with the cabin reinforcement if you have not yet. then it finding a high out put sub in sensitivity along with high wattage and huge x-max. not sure if the t line would work with the blow threw or not ? have not tried it yet any ways if you got the money you can hit the notes to beat the record. btw it would help if you gave info on what you are doing and shooting for as for records. 163 would be easy but 180 is a tad harder. last i looked i think one record was 183point some thing db's . there are different classes etc with records for each class. so unless you say what record we can't help.


----------



## slamnride (Oct 8, 2009)

getting loud is not so much of a science as it is an art, mainly applying to above 150's. Like people said before, trial and error and recording.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

sadistic said:


> how about it not going to happen in a ranger with a blow threw to easily. i got a extended cab ranger running two jbl power p1022 at 900rms of a sony xplod amp i hit a 141.5 on a term lab. which i did not get a print out for i only got one for 140 db's. but any ways if you had a astro or a explorer i could help with the project. it would be best to do a t- line / wall combination, t line's are huge and you just mount them to a wall behind the b pillar etc.. of a explorer. walls shrinks the air space to make it easy to make turbulent air so you get a higher spl level. problem you mite have with the blow threw is air leaks etc...and having to reinforce the bead of the truck so it will play louder along with the cabin reinforcement if you have not yet. then it finding a high out put sub in sensitivity along with high wattage and huge x-max. not sure if the t line would work with the blow threw or not ? have not tried it yet any ways if you got the money you can hit the notes to beat the record. btw it would help if you gave info on what you are doing and shooting for as for records. 163 would be easy but 180 is a tad harder. last i looked i think one record was 183point some thing db's . there are different classes etc with records for each class. so unless you say what record we can't help.


High x-max for 60hz tones?


----------



## sadistic (May 22, 2009)

Hispls said:


> High x-max for 60hz tones?


not every one uses 60 hertz tones i think my subs peaked about 47 hertz's in the tranmission line. got to remember the bass is stonger in the lower frequency range but it does not travel as far like 20 hertz will not travel as far as 60 hertz. like the other guy said it not a sience it trail and error more or less till you get what you are looking for.


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

163 easy?

20 hertz will not travel as far as 60 hertz?

lul wut?

Time to get yourself some better SPL advice I think...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

is it just me or has the o/p not been back in 2 months? hes running out of time!


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> is it just me or has the o/p not been back in 2 months? hes running out of time!


He's probably working on some super secret 20hz tech that'll come in and beat world records.

Really still a useful thread for future "you should have searched first"s


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

And Some Level 5 or soon Level 6's 

From www.dcsoundlab.com 


You dont need An astro van to be loud... Get a Panda, CRX, RX7


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Can't get a Panda in the US.

And an Astro has the potential to stomp the **** out of a CRX.

Steve Cook's Astro was doing a touch over 170 with 4 subs and stock cabin.


----------



## gotstuff (Nov 28, 2009)

Do not forget the tow rig and trailer. Once you set up the windows, doors etc., it will never drive on the road again.


----------



## gotstuff (Nov 28, 2009)

But will alot of research, solid advice. Alot of money and acouple of years you can do it. so choose the class that fits your poket book for now. If you win enough, you can get help. But you must first prove your self. You can do it. Ask Elma Gates how she got started.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

But when have you seen a Astro and a rex in the same class never..... Either way you got a lot of work todo.... Just like what everybody else is saying pick a class that fits your $$$, and find a vehicle and get to work.........


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

6th order band pass? 

I think there's a guy around 149.9db using a 6.5" in a 6th order


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Uh, she wrote a check for everything she's ever had.



gotstuff said:


> But will alot of research, solid advice. Alot of money and acouple of years you can do it. so choose the class that fits your poket book for now. If you win enough, you can get help. But you must first prove your self. You can do it. Ask Elma Gates how she got started.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He has picked a class according to his first post. And a CRX or Panda will not be competitive in that particular class.



soundevolutionaudio said:


> But when have you seen a Astro and a rex in the same class never..... Either way you got a lot of work todo.... Just like what everybody else is saying pick a class that fits your $$$, and find a vehicle and get to work.........


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mike Bartell was/is selling his Extreme Audio etreme class Astro minus amps, batteries and woofers. But the hard work in the cabin and enclosure has already been done. In 07 at dBDrag Finals it did a 179.1 in Extreme 3-4.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Id lose all respest for a person that doesnt do all the hard work for them self, I think this might come out wrong but, just my 2 cents...:surprised::surprised:


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Can't get a Panda in the US.
> 
> And an Astro has the potential to stomp the **** out of a CRX.
> 
> Steve Cook's Astro was doing a touch over 170 with 4 subs and stock cabin.


importing a panda is possible i can get you one you wont be able to drive it(legally) but i know of a few coming here very soon and there are 2 in canada too


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

rexxxlo said:


> importing a panda is possible i can get you one you wont be able to drive it(legally) but i know of a few coming here very soon and there are 2 in canada too


Rexxxlo humm Id be interested who's bringing them down...... I Use to live in those neck of the woods for many years.........


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Jordy has one in Canada.

Rexxxlo- you on Termpro? I go by winslow on there.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Jordy has one in Canada.
> 
> Rexxxlo- you on Termpro? I go by winslow on there.



yea 

Murilo has one too 

why is your youtube account suspended?


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

rexxxlo said:


> yea
> 
> Murilo has one too
> 
> why is your youtube account suspended?


Ya, I know Jordy had one aswell as Murilo.....But I want to know whos bringing them in.......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I didn't know I had a youtube account. Murilo is in Canada...and I think you can bring them in to Canada, just not the US as a street legal car.


----------



## JDMEK21 (Oct 17, 2009)

DD 9500 series for sure, or have them build you a custom.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I didn't know I had a youtube account. Murilo is in Canada...and I think you can bring them in to Canada, just not the US as a street legal car.


are you serious ? look under your post count


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

All I see is my iTrader rating, the on/off line thing, and report a bad post.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

:surprised:........


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

austin you have one also, but yours works.


----------

